# Changing rear struts 2006 Bonavista



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

2006 X-Trail Bonavista ed with 284,000 kms

Time to change the struts and am looking for advice/reassurance before I dive in...
Noticed my rear right strut has leaks and it's been a little bumpy lately. I figure if I'm changing one, I might as well change both... Sway bar links also need to be replaced, at least on the passenger side.
I have never changed struts before but I understand the principle and have the FSM. Any tricks I should watch out for? Seems pretty simple.

Questions
1. MONROE OESpectrum 72319/72320 or KYB Excel-G 335604/335605 ?? I can get them from RockAuto or Amazon and either option works out about $110 each strut.
2. Dust boots are ripped and need replacing. Is there a good universal option or must I buy specific to the strut?
3. I plan to compress & reuse the old springs. Is this advisable?

Thanks!

PS
I noticed the strut issue because I was leaking some oil last week and wouldn't you know, the oil pan was disintegrating before my very eyes! Oil just seeping out and so I replaced it ASAP.
Also had some fuel drips coming from the filler neck tube (what are the odds??) but I looked it up and there was a DEALER RECALL on the filler neck, so had that replaced no cost. They also replaced something to do with my passenger side airbag due to recall at the same time.
So I'm a happy camper!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Will be curious to hear how it goes. I have done my front ones but haven't replaced the rears so far. I would stick with KYB as they made the original ones. Most people reuse the springs, assuming they are in good shape. I do know of one Xtrail that had to have its rear springs replaced when one broke. So check for excessive rust and cracks but it should be fine.
Finding the boots will be fun-- Nissan part 55240-8H500 at the dealer but quite pricey if memory serves. For my front ones, I used KYB SB104 for a 2004 Murano which I found fit perfectly. So I would probably seek to order a similar generic that fits the rear of the 04 Murano from RockAuto such as

More Information for MOOG K90462

It has the similar smaller bump stop at the top, though unlike the Nissan one it comes in two pieces that you assemble. They also have a few other options for the rear, but nothing from KYB for those that I can see.

Here is a breakdown of the different strut components 

http://nissan4u.com/parts/x_trail/e...rear_axle_and_rear_suspension/illustration_1/


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Will be curious to hear how it goes. I have done my front ones but haven't replaced the rears so far. I would stick with KYB as they made the original ones. Most people reuse the springs, assuming they are in good shape. I do know of one Xtrail that had to have its rear springs replaced when one broke. So check for excessive rust and cracks but it should be fine.
> Finding the boots will be fun-- Nissan part 55240-8H500 at the dealer but quite pricey if memory serves. For my front ones, I used KYB SB104 for a 2004 Murano which I found fit perfectly. So I would probably seek to order a similar generic that fits the rear of the 04 Murano from RockAuto such as
> 
> More Information for MOOG K90462
> ...


Ok well the parts are ordered and hopefully this will get done next weekend. Still looking for dust bellows but I think I'll go the universal route. 
I'm also thinking about just not using dust bellows. There seems to be a fierce debate about this online. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would. Firstly there is a bump stop in them, and secondly they provide a measure of protection to the strut rod. The time to do it is when dismantling, and it will only add a bit to the overall expense. They exist for a reason.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I second that opinion.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Better late than never. Finally got both new rear struts in this weekend and everything is working great. 
It's a bit of a pain to change the struts only and keep the old springs.... obviously you need a coil compressor tool (and a lot of patience). The first one took me about 4 hours (alone) and the second took less than 2 hours (with a buddy). It's a lot easier if you have a partner to hold and align things as this is a finicky job.

If I do it again, I will get a preassembled strut & coil combo. I think the added expense is well worth it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''If I do it again, I will get a preassembled strut & coil combo. I think the added expense is well worth it.''

Fully agree but who the heck makes them?
What have you noticed in terms of the drive with the new rear ones? Will probably do mine next year. I will hope the rear ones are easier than doing the front ones.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> ''If I do it again, I will get a preassembled strut & coil combo. I think the added expense is well worth it.''
> 
> Fully agree but who the heck makes them?
> What have you noticed in terms of the drive with the new rear ones? Will probably do mine next year. I will hope the rear ones are easier than doing the front ones.


Yeah I couldn't find them when I looked.... they definitely weren't at Rock Auto, Amazon, Cdn Tire, or Part Source. So maybe they don't exist for this model.

I reused the springs and bought this coil compressor kit from for $43 Amazon 8milelake Macpherson Strut Spring Compressor(300mm) W/ Carry Case, Suspension Tools - Amazon Canada. You obviously can't do it without some sort of kit...but I suppose you could do the free rental from Canadian Tire.

As for ride, I noticed a difference immediately but keep in mind my rear-right strut was blown and leaking fluid. So it obviously wasn't operating properly to begin with. I'm not sure if there's a difference in the rear left, but I figured I would just change them both. I also changed both sway bar links while I had everything apart (MEVOTECH GS30834). Everything feels nice and tight and I'm happy with the result.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a similar kit in the basement from when I changed my front struts. Good to see those have protective locking pins as well. The boots are torn on my back ones but no leaks and still feel fine. Did you change the boots finally, and if so what type did you get?


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

I decided not to use the universal boots because of the good points made earlier in this thread.... mainly that universals are just a cover and aren't made to fit inside the top of the strut. I had some trouble finding new boots specific for the vehicle, so I reused the old ones. They don't cover the bottom bit of the strut but at least the upper half is ok. Not ideal but workable.


----------

